# the aftermath of hives?



## kimmy (Apr 25, 2007)

so i've always told my doctor that i'm allergic to keflex because i could have sworn that when i was little, i took keflex for something and i broke out in some nasty hives. last time i went to the doctor (about a week and a half ago, for strep throat) i said i was allergic to keflex, but my mom sad that was my sister and not me...so the doctor gave me 10 days of keflex 3x a day. yesterday was my last day of taking it.

monday night i had a few little red dots on my thighs and my stomach, when i woke up yesterday morning i had bright red dots everywhere. including my face (thank god for studio fix fluid providing such good coverage!) before i had this reaction, my face was looking pretty good and clear. no bumps, just a little bit of an uneven tone.

i'm taking benadryl now to get rid of the dots, but i'm afraid it might ruin my clear skin. i don't know though because last time i had this reaction, i was a tiiiny kid, so i don't remember. will my skin be clear again once the reaction is over? or am i gonna have to start at square one clearing my skin up?


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 25, 2007)

Every time I have an allergic reaction, I take Benadryl. I has never caused my face to break out. Also, Benadryl has a spray that you can dab on your hives with a cotton ball. I think that may be a better choice anyway. I am so sorry but know that hives can't last forever.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 25, 2007)

thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i never had any idea how much of a nightmare hives could be...ugh i feel like a freak hahaha i'm all spotted.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i never had any idea how much of a nightmare hives could be...ugh i feel like a freak hahaha i'm all spotted._

 
When I'm angry, I get dark purple spots all over my body. So, take comfort in knowing that you don't have that problem. Talk about funny looking.


----------

